# F*ck - Kill - Marry?



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

177 said:


> *Kill*


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Uhhh... do we have to pick from OP's 3 or pick 3 of our own? Also since I would rather not kill any of these women I do not know in real life, I'll just go with:

Fuck: Paige
Marry: AJ Lee

Let's keep it at that.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow people it's just a well known game. I wouldn't ACTUALLY kill any of them if I was given the option fpalm


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This game is annoyingly stupid.

I don't want to fuck everyone, I don't want to murder anyone, and I don't want to marry anyone.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

I go for the run option.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> This game is annoyingly stupid.
> 
> I don't want to fuck everyone, I don't want to murder anyone, and I don't want to marry anyone.


I read that in Georgies voice

+1


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Wasn't it "snog, marry, avoid"?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

A lot of babies in this thread :lmao


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Another version of this game is:

You're on a desert island and your arms are chopped off. Which one of the three would you do?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CERSEI
MARGERY
SANSA


go go go.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

kill - Cersei
fuck- Sansa
marry - Margery

Skyler
Marie
Jane


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

^ Cersei is fine tho :kobe3

Fuck - Jane
Marry - Marie
Kill - Skyler

Zooey Deschanel
Alison Brie
Taylor Swift


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i had to kill one though. queen beotch had to go. :cena3


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

F*ck - Zooey Deschanel
Kill - Alison Brie
Marry - Taylor Swift

Nikki Bella
Brie Bella
Natalya


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuck - Nikki Bella
Kill - Brie Bella
Marry - Natalya

Alexa Bliss
Carmella
Bayley


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Fuck - Alexa
Marry - Carmella
Kill - Bayley

Rihanna, Beyonce, Cassie?*


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Fuck-Rihanna
Marry-Beyonce
Kill-Cassie

Jennifer Lopez, Rosario Dawson, Roselyn Sanchez?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck Roselyn.
Marry Lopez.
Kill Rosario.

Melina Perez, Maryse Ouellet, Mickie James?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't I marry and fuck all of them?

Marry Mickie
Fuck Maryse
Kill Melina

Trish, Torrie, Stacy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck Trish.
Marry Torrie.
Kill Stacy.

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Lana?


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Fuck* Lana
*Marry* Mandy Rose
*Kill* Liv Morgan

Becky Lynch, Naomi, Charlotte


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*F - Becky
M - Naomi
K - Charlotte*

Sonya Deville, Sarah Logan & Ruby Riot


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

F - Ruby Riot
M - Sonya Deville
K - Sarah Logan

Torrie Wilson, Sable, Trish Stratus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck Trish
Marry Torrie
Kill Sable

Anime one: The 3 Evangelion girls in my sig.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

F - Left
M - Centre
K - Right

Amanda Seyfried, Margot Robbie, Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

emerald-fire said:


> F - Left
> M - Centre
> K - Right
> 
> Amanda Seyfried, Margot Robbie, Elizabeth Olsen


Funny, most fans would have an opposite reaction to Rei. Oh well.

Marry Seyfried
Fuck Olsen
Kill Robbie

Ariel Winter, Kat Dennings, Christina Hendrix


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

K - Kat Dennings
F - Christina Hendrix
M - Ariel Winter

Rias Gremory









Lucy Heartfilia









Mizuho Shiratorizawa


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck Rias
Marry Lucy
Kill Mizuho 

Scarlett Johannson, Hayley Atwell, Natalie Portman


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

kill?

snog, marry, avoid seems more appropriate wouldnt you say old bean? lets keep things jolly.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry - Hayley Atwell
Kill - Scarlett Johannson
Fuck - Natalie Portman 

Alexa Bliss
Trish Stratus
Torrie Wilson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Torrie
Fuck Trish
Kill Alexis


Emily Sears
Leanna Decker
Ana Cheri


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Marry Decker
Fuck Cheri
Kill Sears

Brandi Rhodes


Spoiler: Pic















Becky Lynch


Spoiler: Pic















Emma


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fuck Emma
Marry Becky
Kill Brandi



Toni Storm
Dakota Kai
Rhea Ripley



Spoiler: Toni Storm

















Spoiler: Dakota Kai

















Spoiler: Rhea Ripley


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: Toni Storm


Good lord...

Marry Toni
Fuck Rhea
Kill Dakota

Torrie Wilson


Spoiler: Pic















Lita


Spoiler: Pic















Dawn Marie


Spoiler: ASS


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

F - Dawn
M - Torri
K - Lita

Stephanie McMahon
Dixie Carter
Karen Jarrett


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

K - Karen
M - Dixie
F - Stephanie

Hillary Clinton
Anne Coulter
Michelle Obama


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

F- Michelle Obama
M- Anne Coulter
K- Hillary Clinton

Alexa Bliss,Asuka,Peyton Royce


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Peyton
Fuck Alexis
Kill Asuka

Wonder Woman, Black Canary, Power Girl


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry - Black Canary
Fuck - Wonder Woman
Kill - Power Girl

Asuka, Kairi Sane, Gail Kim


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Marry- Gail Kim
Fuck- Kairi Sane
Kill- Asuka (sorry Asuka)


Amy Poehler, Tina Fey, Maya Rudolph


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Poehler
Fuck Rudolph
Kill Fey

Kelly Brook, Hayley Atwell, Lucy Pinder


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Fuck : 

Nikki Bella 

Brie Bella 

Maria Kanellis 

Kelly Kelly 

Marry : 

Trish Stratus

Kill : 

Asuka 

Becky Lynch 

Naomi 

Tamina 

Dana Brooke 

Ruby Riott 

Liv Morgan

Mandy Rose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Marry Poehler
> Fuck Rudolph
> Kill Fey
> 
> Kelly Brook, Hayley Atwell, Lucy Pinder


F - Lucy Pinder
M - Hayley Atwell
K - Kelly Brook

Emma Stone, Margot Robbie, Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> F - Lucy Pinder
> M - Hayley Atwell
> K - Kelly Brook
> 
> Emma Stone, Margot Robbie, Jennifer Lawrence


K-J-Law

M- Robbie

F- Stone



Click names to see pics.

Daisy Ridley, Sofia Vergara, Emma Roberts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Marry Roberts
Fuck Sofia
Kill Ridley


Bella Thorne, Peyton List, Debby Ryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kill - Bella Thorne
Fuck - Peyton List
Marry - Debby Ryan

Ronda Rousey, Peyton Royce, Stephanie McMahon


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Marry- Peyton Royce
Fuck- Ronda Rousey
Kill- Stephanie McMahon


Stacey Keibler, Torrie Wilson, Trish Stratus


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> F - Lucy Pinder
> M - Hayley Atwell
> K - Kelly Brook
> 
> Emma Stone, Margot Robbie, Jennifer Lawrence



I like ur taste emerald fire, nice .

Peace .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Trish Stratus

F- Torrie Wilson

K- Stacy Keibler 

Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose, Tenille Dashwood.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

F-Tanille Dashwood
M-Mandy Rose
I'm a pacifist so I wouldn't kill Liv Morgan but I guess she can hit the bricks.

Lilian Garcia, Victoria, Molly Holly.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Lillian Garcia

F- Victoria/Tara

K- Molly Holly

Brooke Adams, Gabi Castrovinci/Raquel, Charlotte Flair


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

M- Charlotte Flair 
F- Brooke Adam 
K- Raquel 

Karen Jarrett, Stephanie Mcmahon, Michelle McCool


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Michelle McCool
F- Stephanie McMahon
K- Karen Jarrett


Cathy Heaven, Nikki Hunter, Anissa Kate (3 Top Porn Models)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Anissa Kate

F- Cathy Heaven

K- Nikki Hunter

Alexa Bliss, Lacey Evans, Taya Valkerie


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Alexa Bliss

F- Taya Valkyrie 

K- Lacey Evans

Miley Cyrus, Jennifer Lopez, Chrissy Teagen

C'Mon Guys someone have a go!! It's fun..


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

M - Chrissy Teigen
F - JLo
K - Miley

Rachel Bilson, Mischa Barton, Autumn Reeser


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Rachel Bilson 

F- Mischa Barton

K- Autumn Reeser

Cathy Kelley, Renne Young, Charley Curroso


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fuck-Charley Carusso
Marry- Renee Young
Fuck and kill- Cathy Kelley

Karma, Kaveeta Devee, and Nicole Bass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M- Kavita Devi
F- Kharma
K- Nicole Bass

Nina Dobrev, Gal Gadot, Emily Blunt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Nina
F: Gal
K: Emily


Peyton List, Natalie Alyn Lind, Kira Kosarin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M- Peyton List
F- Kira Kosarin
K- Natalie Alyn Lind

Emily Sears, Lucy Pinder, Leanna Decker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Pinder
F: Decker
K: Sears


Victoria Justice, Dove Cameron, Ariel Winter


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Lucy Pinder

F- Emily Sears

K- Leanna Decker

Emma Watson, Lily Collins, Kera Knightley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M- Keira Knightley
F- Emma Watson
K- Lily Collins

Lita, Mickie James, Trish Stratus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

emerald-fire said:


> M- Keira Knightley
> F- Emma Watson
> K- Lily Collins
> 
> Lita, Mickie James, Trish Stratus


M: Mickie
F: Trish
K: Lita

Victoria Justice, Dove Cameron, Ariel Winter


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M- Ariel Winter
F- Victoria Justice
K- Dove Cameron

Asuka, Ember Moon, Nikki Cross


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

virus21 said:


> M: Mickie
> F: Trish
> K: Lita
> 
> Victoria Justice, Dove Cameron, Ariel Winter


I ain't got a clue who they are , I checked on google!! 

M Ariel Winter ( Lush )

F Victoria Justice

K Dove Cameron

Khloe Kardashian, Kim Kardashain, Kendall Kardashian


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

F- Tanille Dashwood: perfect body... and that fucking ass give me a boner http://www.instagram.com/p/BW-yQ_cjMOj/

I wouldn't kill nobody but Stephanie and Rousey can fall down in the stairs

M- Kairi Hôjô Sane her smile got me everytime and she looks like a real sweatheart irl


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

F-Khloe
M-Kendall
K- Kim

Lizzie Velásquez, Lei D'Tapa, and Gabi Garcia


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

F: Mickie James
M: Bayley
K: Steph McMahon-Levesque


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Bayley

F- Stephanie McMahon-Levesque

K- Mickie James

Mandy Rose, Peyton Royce, Alexa Bliss


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

M - Peyton Royce
F- Mandy Rose
K- Alexa Bliss


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

F- Mandy Rose
M- Peyton Royce
K- Alexa Bliss

Lizzie Velásquez, Lei D'Tapa, and Gabi Garcia


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

JDP2016 said:


> M - Peyton Royce
> F- Mandy Rose
> K- Alexa Bliss



@JDP2016 , now u pick 3 women who u like for someone else to choose dude

Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Gabi Garcia

F- Lizzie Valsquez

K- Leila D'Tapa

Chelsea Green, Tessa Blanchard, Barbie Blank.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

F: Barbie
M: Tess
K: Chelsea

Amy The Farmer's Daughter, Wendi Richter, Sherri Martel


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

F: Sherri Martel
M: Wendi Richter
K: Amy The Farmer's Daughter

Awesome Kong, Manami Toyota, The Fabulous Moolah


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

F- Kong
M- Manami
K- Moolah

Linda Hogan, Rhonda Shear, and Stacey Goff


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Linda Hogan

F Rhonda Shear 

K Stacey Goof

Gabi Castrovinci, Barbie Hayden, Taya Valkyrie.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Taya Valkyrie
F - Gabi Castrovinci
K - Barbi Hayden

Lauren Cohan, Alanna Masterson, Christian Serratos


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Alana Masterton

F Lauren Cohan

K Christian Serratos

Kelly Brook, Lucy Pinder, Kate Garraway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Lucy Pinder
F - Kelly Brook
K - Kate Garraway

Renee Young, Charly Caruso, Cathy Kelley


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M - Charley Caruso

F- Renee Young

K- Cathy Kelley

Barbie Hayden, Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M - Liv Morgan

F - Mandy Rose

K - Barbie Hayden

Tessa Blanchard, Chelsea Green, Mia Yim.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

M: Tessa

F:Chelsea

K:Mia

Some Ruthless aggression divas

Molly Holly, Shaniqua, Gail Kim


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Gail Kim

F Shaniqua

K Molly Holly

The Sexy Divas of times past.

Trish Stratus, Candice Michelle, Torrie Wilson.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Torrie Wilson
F - Trish Stratus
K - Candice Michelle

Anne Hathaway, Amy Adams, Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Scarlett Johansson

F Amy Adams

K Anne Hathaway

Linsey Lohan , Britney Spears , Paris Hilton.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Paris Hilton
F - Britney Spears
K - Lindsay Lohan

Alicia Fox, Paige, Natalya


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M - Alicia Fox 

F - Paige 

K- Natalya 

Tenille Dashwood, Bayley, Brandi Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Bayley
F - Tenille Dashwood
K - Brandi Rhodes

Sasha Banks, Mandy Rose, Asuka


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

M - Sasha

F - Asuka

K - Mandy Rose

Attitude era

Sable, Ivory and Jacqueline


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

F - Sable
K - Jacqueline
M - Ivory

Stephanie McMahon, Molly Holly and Sunny


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M: Molly Holly
F: Sunny
K: Stephanie McMahon

Ruthless Aggression Era woman: Gail Kim, Nidia and Jackie Gayda*_


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Gail Kim 

F Jackie Gayda

K Nidia

Best A$$ Today 

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan , Gabi Castrovinci.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Gabi Castrovinci

F- Mandy Rose

K- Live Morgan

Dawn Marie, Francine, Kimberly Page*_


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Dawn Marie

F Francine

K Kimberley Page

Nicest Looking In ROH 

Brandi Rhodes, Tenille Dashwood, Deonna Purzarro.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M - Brandi Rhodes 

F - Tenille Dashwood

K - Deonna Purzarro

IMPACT Knockouts

Taya Valkyrie, Kera Hogan, Allie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theuk said:


> M - Brandi Rhodes
> 
> F - Tenille Dashwood
> 
> ...


M: Allie
F: Taya
K: Kera

Scarlett Bordeaux, Brandi Rhodes, Tenille Dashwood


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Tenille Dashwood
F - Brandi Rhodes
K - Scarlett Bordeaux

Sasha Banks, Bayley, Paige


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

virus21 said:


> M: Allie
> F: Taya
> K: Kera
> 
> Scarlett Bordeaux, Brandi Rhodes, Tenille Dashwood


M - Brandi Rhodes 

F - Tenille Dashwood

K - Scarlett Bordeaux

Cathy Kelley, Charley Curruso , Renee Young.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M - Paige

F - Bayley

K - Sasha Banks


Cathy Kelley, Charley Caruso, Renee Young.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theuk said:


> M - Paige
> 
> F - Bayley
> 
> ...


M: Cathy
F: Charley
K: Renee



Tenille Dashwood, Peyton Royce, Bille Kay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Tenille Dashwood
F - Peyton Royce
K - Billie Kay

Emma Watson, Sophie Turner, Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Olsen
F: Turner
K: Watson

Comic Book one

Stephanie Brown









Kara Zor-El









Cassandra Sandsmark


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

virus21 said:


> M: Olsen
> F: Turner
> K: Watson
> 
> ...


M Kara Zor-El
F Stephanie Brown 
K Cassandra Sandsmark

Catwoman, BlackWidow, Wonderwoman.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Fuck:Black Widow
MArry:Catwoman
Kill:Wonder Woman
Maryse,Carmella,Naomi


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M- Maryse

F - Naomi

K- Carmella ( Shot Her Point Blank With .22 in the head 6 times)

Eva Marie, Mandy Rose, Trish Stratus.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Fuck Mandy. Marry Eva. Kill Trish.

Lita, Becky Lynch, Eva Marie?


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Marry Becky
Fuck Eva
Kill Lita


Charlotte, Naomi, Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Charlotte 
F - Ronda
K - Naomi

Paige, AJ Lee, Kelly Kelly


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Fuck Paige. Marry Kelly. Kill AJ.

Peyton Royce, Maryse Ouellet, Becky Lynch?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Becky 
F - Maryse
K - Peyton

Lana, Maria Kanellis, Nikki Bella


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Fuck Lana. Marry Nikki. Kill Maria.

Mandy Rose, Alexa Bliss, Carmella?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Carmella
F - Alexa
K - Mandy

Sonya Deville, Sarah Logan, Billie Kay


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Sonya Deville 

F- Sarah Logan

K-B. Kay ( I still love you but I have a thing for Sarah.) 
Nikki Bella, Maria and Maryse *_


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Fuck Nikki. Marry Maryse. Kill Maria.

Ronda Rousey, Liv Morgan, Dana Brooke?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Ronda Rousey

F- Live Morgan

K- Dana Brook

Nia Jax, Mickie James and Candice Michelle*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Mickie
F - Nia
K - Candice

Rachel McAdams, Margot Robbie, Amy Adams


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Marry Rachel McAdams
Fuck Margot Robbie
Kill Amy Adams

Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Nia Jax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Becky
F - Sasha
K - Nia

Amanda Cerny, Leanna Decker, Sommer Ray


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Marry Sommer !!!
Fuck Leanna
Kill Amanda

Chyna, Kharma, Nia Jax heh


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

None I've turned to god!!!

Mary, Eve, Ann.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Eve

F Mary

K Ann


Lana, Scarlett Bordeaux, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M Lana

F Alexa Bliss

K Scarlett Bordeaux

Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Ember Moon.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

M-Mandy Rose 
F-Liv Morgan
K-Ember Moon.

Layla, Krystal Marshall, JoJo


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

M - JoJo

F - Layla

K - Krystal Marshall

Holly Willougby, Fearne Cotton, Emma Willis


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*F- Holly Willougby

K- Fearne Cotton

M- Emma Willis

Emma Watson, Emma Roberts and Arianny Celeste*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Roberts
F: Celeste
K: Watson

Melissa Benoist, Chyler Leigh, Katie McGrath


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

F Katie McGrath 

K Melissa Benoist 

M Chyler Leigh

Tenille Dashwood , Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan. ( Battle of the sexiest a$$e$ )


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

F Tenille Dashwood

K Liv Morgan

M Mandy Rose


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peyton R List, Kira Kosarin, Dove Cameron


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Kira Kosarin

F- Peyton R List

K- Dove Cameron

Lucy Pinder, Holly Peers and Rosie Jones*_


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*
> 
> Lucy Pinder, Holly Peers and Rosie Jones*_


Marry Holly, fuck Lucy and kill whoever the fuck the other one is.




Lupita Nyong'o, Danai Gurira, Letitia Wright


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Marry - Danai Gurira
Fuck - Lupita Nyong'o
Kill - Letitia Wright

Florence Kasumba, Jennifer Lawrence, Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*M- Jennifer Lawrence

F- Catherine Zeta-Jones

K- Florence Kasumba

Sunny Leone, Tori Black and Samantha Saint*


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

^ F - K - M


Cody Rhodes, Finn Bálor, Tyler Bate


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

None but each to there own.


Alexa Bliss, Scarlett Bordeaux, Toni Storm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

F - Scarlett Bordeaux

M - Alexa Bliss

K - Toni Storm

Liv Morgan, Sarah Logan, Ruby Riott


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Sarah Logan

F Ruby Riott

K- Liv Morgan

Sonya Deville, Mandy Rose and Paige *_


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

F Paige

K Sonya Deville

M Mandy Rose


Scarlett Bordeaux, Alexa Bliss, Sasha Bank$


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Alexa Bliss

F - Scarlett Bordeaux

K - Sasha Banks

Lana, Maryse, Zelina Vega


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Lana

F- Zelina Vega

K- Maryse

Layla, Eve, and Maria*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Eve

F - Maria

K - Layla

Michelle McCool, Melina, Alicia Fox


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Alicia 
F: Melina
K: McCool

Kira Kosarin, Dove Cameron, Peyton R List


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Kira Kosarin

F - Peyton R List

K- Dove Cameron

Mila Kunis, Laura Prepon and Lady Gaga*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Prepon
F: Kunis
K: Gaga

Natalie Alyn Lind, Jordyn Jones, Victoria Justice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry - Victoria Justice
Fuck - Jordyn Jones
Kill - Natalie Alyn Lind

Mikaela Mayer


Spoiler: Pic











`"]



Michelle Waterson


Spoiler: Pic











"]



Vasyl Lomachenko


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

F Mikaela Mayer

M Michelle Waterson

K Vasyl Lomanchenko

Kylie Jenner, Kendall Jenner, Paris Jackson ( The Trendy Hip $quad From LA )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Kylie
F: Kendall
K: Paris

Brec Bassinger, Ryan Newman (The actress, not the race car driver), Ariel Winter


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

virus21 said:


> M: Kylie
> M: Kendall
> K: Paris Eh so u would marry them both that's weird dude , up too u though!!
> 
> Brec Bassinger, Ryan Newman (The actress, not the race car driver), Ariel Winter



F Ryan Newman

M Ariel Winter

K Bret Bassinger


Jennifer Lopez, Iggy Azalea, Noelle Foley ( Battle of the sexy a$$e$ )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theuk said:


> F Ryan Newman
> 
> M Ariel Winter
> 
> ...


M: Foley
F: Lopez
K: Iggy

Nina Dobrev, Victoria Justice, Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M- Nina Dobrev

F- Victoria Justice

K- Miranda Cosgrove

Sommer Ray, Eva Mendes and Mandy Moore*_


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

F Mandy Moore 
K Eva Mendes
M Summer Ray

Liv Morgan , Mandy Rose, Zelinga Vega battle of the little woman with $a$$


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Zelina Vega

F - Mandy Rose

K -Liv Morgan 

Sarita, Melina, Candice Michelle*_


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Sarita

F - Melina

Eve Torres, Eva Marie, Alicia Fox


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Eve Torres 

F -Eva Marie

K -Alicia Fox

Trish Stratus, Beth Phoenix and Sunny*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Trish
F: Beth
K: Sunny


Layla, Mickie, Melina


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Crap wrong thread lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*M -Layla 

F -Mickie

K -Melina 

Kari, Auska, and Gail Kim*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Gail

Marry Kairi

Kill Asuka

Caroline Wozniacki, Genie Bouchard, Maria Sharapova


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*M - Genie Bouchard

F -Caroline Wozniacki

K- Other.

Billy Kay, Peyton Royce and Sasha Banks*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

F - Sasha Banks

K - Billy Kay

M - Peyton Royce

Sensational Sherri, Ivory, Trish Stratus


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Sensational Sherri (First Wrestling Woman Crush.)

F -Trish Stratus

K -Ivory 

Jennifer Anderson, Jennifer Lawrence, J. Lopez*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*M -Sensational Sherri (First Wrestling Woman Crush.)
> 
> F -Trish Stratus
> 
> ...


M: Lopez
F: Lawrence
L Aniston

Peyton Royce, Trish Stratus, Mickie James


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Peyton Royce

F -Mickie James

K- Trish Stratus 

Rosa Mendes, Morgan Osman and Jessica Havok*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Osman

Marry Rosa

Kill Havok

Emma Stone, Emma Watson, Emma Bunton


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Stone
F: Bunton
K: Watson


2000 Trish Stratus, Ruthless Aggression Era Trish Stratus, Current Trish Stratus


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Ruthless Aggression Trish 

F -2000 Trish Stratus

K -Current Trish Stratus

Sable, Sunny and Alundra Blayze *_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fuck - Sunny
Kill - Alundra Blayze
Marry - Sable

Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Ronda Rousey


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

F = Carmella: She strikes me as a demon in the sack. 

M = Alexa Bliss: Based on what I've seen of her outside the ring, she seems like a sweet, down to Earth girl, so she'd probably make some nice marrying material. 

K = Ronda Rousey: Because she's the legit toughest one of the three and it'd be a challenge. Like could I kill a bear? Could I kill a lion? Could I kill Ronda Rousey? Most likely not, but the challenge is enticing. 

Lets go with Star Wars gals!

Carrie Fisher (in her prime), Natalie Portman, and Daisy Ridley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck - Daisy Ridley
Marry - Natalie Portman
Kill - Carrie Fisher

Jillian Mele, Ainsley Earhardt, Sandra Smith


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*F -Jillian Mele 

M -Ainsley Earhardt

K -Sandra Smith

Mandy Moore, Maria Carey and Lumidee Singer.*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck Marah
Marry Mandy
Kill Lumidee


Lets do....Batgirls I guess. Can't think if celebs right now

Barbara Gordon
Cassandra Cain
Stephanie Brown


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Cassandra Cain

F -Stephanie Brown

K -Barbara Gordon

Gal Gadot, Margot Robbie, and Kira Kosarin*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*M -Cassandra Cain
> 
> F -Stephanie Brown
> 
> ...


You made a good choice with Batgirls

M Kosarin
F Gadot
K Robbie

Jessica Nigri, Demi Rose, Emily Sears


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Nigri
Marry Rose
Kill Sears

My 3 favorite girls atm: Peyton Royce, Melissa Benoist, Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck Nigri
> Marry Rose
> Kill Sears
> 
> My 3 favorite girls atm: Peyton Royce, Melissa Benoist, Emily Ratajkowski


M Peyton
F Emily
K Benoist

Peyton List (blond one), Natalie Alyn Lind, Dove Cameron


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Peyton List

F -Natalie Alyn Lind

K -Dove Cameron

Classic Disney Stars: Hilary Duff, Brenda Song and Aly Milshaka.*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Brenda Song
F - Aly Michalka
K - Duff

Mary Elizabeth Winstead, Evangeline Lilly, Noomi Rapace


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M - Lilly
F - Winstead
K- Rapace

Rihanna, Beyonce, Nicki Minaj


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Rihanna
F - Beyonce
K - Nicki Minaj

Sarah Silverman, Maya Rudolph, Kate Micucci


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Sarah Silverman

F -Kate Micucci

K -Maya Rudolph

Ashley Massaro, Melissa Joe Heart, Rachel Bilson*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Melissa Joan Hart 
F - Ashley Massaro
K - Rachel Bilson

Shirley Manson circa 1995, Debbie Harry circa 1979, Joan Jett circa 1979


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M Shirley
F Debbie
K Jett


Caity Lotz, Willa Holland, Emily Beth Richards


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marry Holland
Fuck Lotz
Kill Rickards

Jennifer Aniston, Courteney Cox, Lisa Kudrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

F - Courteney Cox
M - Lisa Kudrow
K - Jennifer Aniston

Rinko Kikuchi, Yumiko Shaku, Jing Tian


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

All beautiful Asian women :hmm

F - Rinko

M - Jing

K - Yumiko

Those who have seen the anime Black Lagoon 

Revy, Eda and Roberta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Revy, of course.

F - Roberta

K - Eda

Kumi Mizuno circa 1965, Martine Beswick circa 1965, Julie Adams circa 1954


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Martine Beswick
Kumi Mizuno
Julie Adams

Anastasiya Kvitko, Abigail Ratchford, Mandy Rose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Marry - Mandy Rose
Fuck - Abigail Ratchford
Kill - Anastasiya Kvitko

Alexa Bliss, Carmella, Charlotte Flair


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Alexa Bliss

F -Charlotte Flair

K -Carmella

Yanit Garcia, Yovanna Ventura and Katyla Elise Henry *_


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuck Yovanna 
Marry Katya 
Kill Yanet ( Sorries, I ♥ them all.)

Brittany Palmer, Jhenny Andrade, Arianny Celeste


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I had to look these women up. 

M - Arianny Celeste
F - Jhenny Andrade
K - Brittney Palmer

Jessica Chastain, Sarah Paulson, Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

F - Chastain
K - Paulson
M - Carter

Riott Squad


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*F -Ruby Riott

M -Sarah Logan

K -Liv Morgan

Three out of the Four Horsewoman Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch and Bayley. *_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Becky
F - Sasha
K - Bayley

Zazie Beetz, Emily Browning, Krysten Ritter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Krysten Ritter
Zazie Beetz
Emily Browning

Stephanie McMahon, AJ Lee, Paige


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Paige 

F -AJ Lee

K -Stephanie McMahon

Lana, Kaitlyn and Maxine *_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

M-Kaitlyn
F-Lana
K-Maxine

Kelly Kelly,Maryse,Torrie Wilson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

M - Maryse
F - Torrie Wilson
K - Kelly Kelly


Battle of Female Wrestlers not in WWE

Scarlett Bordeaux, Taeler Hendrix, Allie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M Scarlett Bordeaux
F Taeler Hendrix

Renee Young, Charly Caruso, Dasha Fuentes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

M-Dasha
F-Charly
K-Renee

Sasha Banks,Lita,Melina.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> M-Dasha
> F-Charly
> K-Renee
> 
> Sasha Banks,Lita,Melina.


M: Lita
F: Melina
K: Sasha

Kelly Brook, Gemma Atkinson, Michelle Keegan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

M-Gemma
F-Brook
K-Michelle

Talisa Soto,Meg Ryan,Liv Tyler.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Liv Tyler
K - Meg Ryan
F - Talisa Soto

Winona Ryder, Fairuza Balk, Christina Ricci


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Ryder
F: Ricci
Kill: Balk

Jeri Ryan, Marinia Sirtis, Jolene Blalock


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck Jolene

Marry Jeri

Kill Marinia

Kristin Kreuk, Erica Durance, Allison Mack


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Erica
F: Kristen 
K: Mack (And I really mean that. Fuck her for what she did)

Helen Slater, Laura Vandervoort, Melissa Benoist


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

F - Laura Vandervoort
K - Melissa Benoist
M - Helen Slater

Michelle McCool, Mickie James, Beth Phoenix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M - Mickie
F - Beth

Demi Lovato, Priyanka Chopra, Emma Stone


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

F - Chopra
K - Demi
M - Emma Stone

Evangeline Lily, Gwyneth Paltrow, Natalie Portman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

M - Evangeline Lily
K - Gwyneth Paltrow
F - Natalie Portman

Yanet Garcia, Ximena Córdoba, Juju Ferrari


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Yanet
F: Juju
K: Ximena

Katie McGrath, Amy Jackson, Chyler Leigh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

M: Katie McGrath
F: Amy Jackson
K: Chyler Leigh

Leanna Decker, Alexandra Daddario, Margot Robbie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

M - Katie McGrath
F - Amy Jackson
K -Chyler Leigh

Katie McGrath and Amy Jackson were really tough choices.


Edit:

M - Margot Robbie
F - Leanna Decker
K - Alexandra Daddario

Alex Wilson (from the Weather Channel), Liana Brackett, Ginger Zee


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

M: Margot Robbie

F: Alexandra Daddario

K: Leanna Decker

Cara Delevingne, Rita Ora and Ana de Armas.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> M: Margot Robbie
> 
> F: Alexandra Daddario
> 
> ...


M: Armas
F: Ora
K: Cara

Ai Shinozaki, Yuka Hirata, Nao Nagasawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Nao Nagasawa
F - Yuka Hirata
K - Ai Shinozaki

Riria Baba, Reiko Chiba, Rika Adachi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

M -Rika Adachi
F - Riria Baba
K - Reiko Chiba

Katie McGrath, Elizabeth Gillies, Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Gilles
F: McGrath
K: Hurley

Heres an Anime one for variety

Albedo(Overlord), Yoko(Gurren Lagann), Ria(Highschool DxD)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck - Yoko
Marry - Ria
Kill - Albedo

Alex Wilson (from the Weather Channel), Liana Brackett, Ginger Zee


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck - Alex Wilson
Marry - Liana Brackett
Kill - Ginger Zee

3 former big Japanese pornstars: Sora Aoi, Maria Ozawa, Yuma Asami


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M - Maria Ozawa 

F -Sora Aoi

K - Yuma Asami 

Samantha Saint, Tori Black and Dani Daniels. *_


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck - Tori Black

Kill - Samantha Saint

Marry - Dani Daniels

Layla El, Melina, Candice Michelle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

M-Layla
F-Melina
K-Candice

Becky,Alexa,Peyton.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Marry Bex
Kill Alexa
Fuck Peyton

---

Mella

Torrie Wilson

Sable


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck - Torrie Wilson
Marry - Carmella
Kill - Sable

Mandy Rose, Eva Marie, Eve Torres


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

M-Mandy
F-Eve
K-Eva

Christy Hemme,Joy Giovanni,Amy Weber.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck - Christy Hemme, Marry - Joy Giovanni, Kill - Amy Weber

Lucy Pinder, Rosie Jones, Michelle Marsh


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck - Michelle Marsh
Marry - Lucy Pinder
Kill - Rosie Jones

Karlee Perez, Ivelisse Velez, Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Ivelisse Valez

F -Karlee Perez

K -Cheerleader Melissa. 

Ana Cheri, Tianny Gregory, Holly Peers*_


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck - Holly Peers

Marry - Ana Cheri

Kill - Tianna Gregory

Monica Bellucci, Salma Hayek, Sofia Vergara


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M: Hayek
F: Bellucci
K: Vegara


Hayley Atwell, Scarlett Johannson, Evangeline Lilly


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

F:Hayley Atwall
K: Evangeline Lilly
M: Scarlotte Johannson

Tessa Blanchard, Scarlett Bourdeaux, Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Evangeline Lilly... because she's The Wasp. I know, I'm lame.










F - Scarlett Johansson

K - Hayley Atwell

EDIT:

By Lucifer's beard!

M - Toni Storm
F - Scarlett Bordeaux
K - Tessa Blanchard

Eva Green, Helena Bonham Carter, Bella Heathcote


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Marry Eva Green

Fuck Helena Bonham Carter

Kill Bella Heathcote

Michelle Waterson, Paige Van Zant, Rose Namajunas


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

K - Namajunas
F - Van Zant
M- Waterson

Reese Witherspoon, Gal Gadot, Anna Kendrick


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M -Anna Kendrick

F -Gal Gadot

K -Reese Witherspoon

Mila Kunis, Laura Prepon, Jessica Simpson*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Anna Kendrick
F - Gal Gadot
K - Reese Witherspoon

EDIT: 

Dang.

M - Laura Prepon
F - Mila Kunis
K - Jessica Simpson

Janet van Dyne, Wanda Maximoff, Jennifer Walters


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> M - Anna Kendrick
> F - Gal Gadot
> K - Reese Witherspoon
> 
> Janet van Dyne, Wanda Maximoff, Jennifer Walters


You're not going to like this one

M: Wanda
F: Jennifer
K: Janet

Supergirl, Wonder Woman, Black Canary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Supergirl
F - Wonder Woman 
K - Black Canary... sorry.

Selina Kyle, Pamela Isley, Harleen Quinzel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

F Pamela
M Selina
K Harley 

Renee Young, Cathy Kelley, Charly Caruso


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

M- Renee

F - Caruso

K - Cathy

Tinashe, Beyonce, Rihanna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> M - Supergirl
> F - Wonder Woman
> K - Black Canary... sorry.
> 
> Selina Kyle, Pamela Isley, Harleen Quinzel


Don't be. Dinah really can't compete with those two.

M: Selina
F: Pamela
Kill: Haley

Raven, Starfire, Troia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That gif was for Janet.

M - Raven
F - Starfire
K - Troia

Psylocke, Domino, Dazzler


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> That gif was for Janet.
> 
> M - Raven
> F - Starfire
> ...


Sorry. Point Stands though

M: Psylocke
F: Domino
K: Dazzler

Rogue, Jean Grey, Shadowcat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M - Rogue
F - Shadowcat
K - Jean Grey

Zatanna, Clea, Hela


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M Clea

F Zatanna

K Hela

Torrie Wilson, Stacy Kiebler, Dawn Marie*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

m: Torrie
F: Dawn
K: Stacy

Holly Marie Combs, Alyssa Milano, Rose McGowan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea wasn't killed! Yes!

Okay, back to real women.

M - Rose McGowan
F - Alyssa Milano
K - Holly Marie Combs

Sonya Deville, Mandy Rose, Ruby Riott


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M Sonya Deville 

F Ruby Riott

K Mandy Rose

Sarah Logan, Liv Morgan and last Paige*_


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck - Liv Morgan
Marry - Paige
Kill - Sarah Logan

Carmella DeCesare, Leyla Milani, Candice Michelle


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

F - Carmella
M - Candice
K - Milani

Tinashe, beyonce, Rihanna


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*M Tinashe 

F Beyonce 

K Rihanna

Fergie, Kelly Clarkson and last Gwen Stefani in their primes. *_


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

F - Fergie
M - Gwen
K - Kelly

Tori Black, Riley Reid, Remy Lacroix


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

M - Tori Black
F - Remy
K - Riley Reid

Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, Eva Marie


----------

